# 'Vlaams' en 'Nederlands'



## thoxiii

*Split from this thread*

Ok, here is some more native input, from a Flemish guy.

I first give you some definitions to make my explanation more clear:
- Nederland: country: The Netherlands
- Nederlander
- Nederlands: substantive: Dutch language, I will limit this for the sake of the argument to the Dutch language spoken in The Netherlands.
- Nederlands: adjective of The Netherlands
- Vlaanderen: region & community: the northern part of Belgium
- Vlaming: Flemish person: inhabitant
- Vlaams: Flemish: substantive: kind of Nederlands spoken in Vlaanderen. 
- Vlaams: adjective of Vlaanderen, e.g. de Vlaamse cultuur. 
Officially, Vlaams has been abolished as a language in Vlaanderen and replaced by Nederlands as the unique language spoken in both Vlaanderen and Nederland. For the government, Vlaams should be limited to its adjective use. As a true Belgian, with a proud history of disobedience, I continue to use Vlaams, as it is de facto quite distinct from Nederlands.
The Brittanica has a good article about this topic, but I cannot find it online.

As you have already understood, writing in English about Dutch is already a pain. Trying to solve the whole babylonical confusion by explaining our history to foreigners is fighting against the beerquay (=hopeless), David against Goliath. Think about 'Brussels', which is a translation of French 'Bruxelles' instead of the Flemish 'Brussel', which was originally Broekzele, without the slightest trace of an 's' in the end. I rest my case.

NOW HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO THE DISCUSSION



Joannes said:


> (From a Belgian's point of view so undoubtedly overgeneralizing; it may very well be a more regionally restricted thing: )


Most posts in this thread were about the kind of Dutch Nederlands spoken on television, mainly by Amsterdammers. For foreign linguists I guess it is more fun to study Dutch in sin city Amsterdam than in boring Leuven (city with best Belgian/Flemish university).

Avok is right, the Dutch do screw up and their Nederlands is becoming more and more horrible. Every clean, crisp sounding letter, they pollute - and I don't even know why they do it. Is it English influence ? 



avok said:


> Thanks optimistique, yes, they don't seem to be aware, now I wonder if they use the same kind of "s" when they speak English ?


They definitely do, aargh, so ugly.


avok said:


> I need a non native speaker to agree with me!!


As a non native Amsterdamish speaker, I fully agree. 



Lopes said:


> Guess I'll just have to believe you (or call this a conspiracy! )


Cheer up, Lopes, all of us are deaf for our own mistakes.

My point is: Vlaams is actually the standard pronunciation of Dutch*. So for learning decent Nederlands, you should come to Vlaanderen. Vlaams (including Limburgs) sounds more friendly, is softer, more romantic (it underwent some positive influence from nearby France).

When I take the side of a purist (most linguist are), the Dutch pollute the language because they are more progressive and open. Their Nederlands is changing more quickly. Belgians are more conservative.
Examples of this linguistic rape:
_stesjon_ (station)
_benane_ (bananen)
_viejspojenjecojdej_ (viersporenrecorder)
_polietsie _(politie)
_gggraan _g like spanish jota (gaan, oh that sweet sounding Flemish soft g, this sound doesn't exist in any other language. If you are a nice, sweet girl, give me your phone number and I’ll whisper it in your ear. Oops, I get lyrical. I’d better stop here)

Notes:

*
NvNtaalgidsen.pdf
Variatie in de *uitspraak* wordt het vlotst geaccepteerd. Als makers van uitspraakgidsen naast de Vlaamse ook de Noord-Nederlandse variant vermelden, vinden ze de Vlaamse realisatie over het algemeen minstens even goed als de Nederlandse. Vaak krijgt de Vlaamse uitspraak zelfs de voorkeur.

taalschrift.org
[over Nederlands Nederlands] Volgens Hendrickx is niet alleen de allergie verscherpt, maar is de uitspraak echt slordiger geworden. In oude opnames hoor je Nederlanders nog een Nederlands spreken dat sterk lijkt op het VRT-Nederlands van nu. Maar sindsdien zijn s'en die als sj worden uitgesproken, Gooise of zelfs Engelse r'en en ingeslikte lettergrepen schering en inslag. Schoukens meent dat de uitspraak van het Nederlands sneller geëvolueerd is in het Noorden dan in het Zuiden.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi

Eerst en vooral: welkom.

Vervolgens... Enkele reacties op je post, in twee delen.


thoxiii said:


> I first give you some definitions to make my explanation more clear:
> - Nederlands: substantive: Dutch language, I will limit this for the sake of the argument to the Dutch language spoken in The Netherlands.


Ik zie geen enkele reden om 'Nederlands' te beperken tot 'the Dutch language spoken in The Netherlands'. Zulke beperkingen leiden alleen maar tot verwarring.



> - Vlaams: Flemish: substantive: kind of Nederlands spoken in Vlaanderen.


Dit vind ik heel bizar. Ik ben er mij ten volle van bewust dat er (blijkbaar) nood is aan een term voor de taal die in Vlaanderen gesproken word (iets als 'adjectief => taal', dus Vlaanderen => Vlaams), maar blijkbaar moet die term 'Vlaams' een enorm grote lading dekken, ook in jouw bijdrage. 

Bedoel je nu het Standaard Nederlands zoals het gesproken wordt in Vlaanderen, het West-Vlaams (onder taalkundigen nog steeds de meest gebuikte betekenis van 'Vlaams', Vlaamse taal), of het enorm boeiend geheel van dialecten en subdialecten, substandaard Nederlands, of het zogenaamde "Verkavelingsvlaams" (de enorm denigrerende term voor het Nederlands zoals het effectief gesproken wordt, gebezigd door de Van Istendaels en andere zelfgeproclameerde taalpasja's annex puristen van deze wereld). In het laatste geval is de term 'Vlaams' zo uitgebreid dat hij onhandelbaar wordt, en dus onbruikbaar.



> Officially, Vlaams has been abolished as a language in Vlaanderen and replaced by Nederlands as the unique language spoken in both Vlaanderen and Nederland.


Officieel is er _niets_ "abolished", en zeker niet het Vlaams (in welke betekenis dan ook) en zeker niet ten gunste van het 'Nederlands' (in welke betekenis dan ook).
In deze zin kan het boekje van Lode Wils "Waarom Vlaanderen Nederlands spreekt" verhelderend zijn. Tussen haakjes, het boekje is uitgegeven door het Davidsfond, een organisatie die we niet bepaald anti-Vlaams kunnnen noemen, integendeel.
Verder werd het Nederlands erkend als officiële taal (en niet ten koste van het 'Vlaams', welk 'Vlaams', trouwens?). 
Zelfs de extremisten en (Vlaams-)separatisten van het Vlaams Blok/Belang c.s. hebben steeds "Geen gezwans, hier spreekt men *Nederlands*" geroepen. Niet 'Vlaams'.

Als de term dan toch gebruikt wordt in bepaalde (taalkundige) publicaties, dan zijn er meestal politieke redenen in het spel. Twee voorbeeldjes:
- In 1839 verscheen er een "Nieuw Vlaemsch-Fransch Woordenboek" door Olinger (en opgedragen aan Leopold I). Nogal wiedes dat [*edit]*in een boek opgedragen aan de eerste koning van het nieuwe België*[/edit]* de term 'Nederlands' niet gebruikt werd: het resultaat van de opstand van 1830 werd pas in 1839 algemeen erkend door de grote mogendheden.
- het onding 'Vlaams woordenboek' (niet zeker van de titel), onder auspiciën van Bertje Anciaux, een enorm inconsistente verzameling van dialectwoorden uit verschillende dialectgebieden, Standaard Nederlands, regionale termen. Kortom, een collectie woorden die zo disparaat is dat het amper als een woordenboek kan gelden. Voor alle duidelijkheid (en voor de jongeren): de roots van Bertje Anciaux liggen in de Vlaams nationalistische partij de Volksunie, min of meer de moederpartij van het Vlaams Blok/Belang, Nieuw-Vlaamse Alliantieen Spirit. Waar de Volksunie haar wortels heeft, dat weten we ook.



> For the government, Vlaams should be limited to its adjective use. As a true Belgian, with a proud history of disobedience, I continue to use Vlaams, as it is de facto quite distinct from Nederlands.


Dan ga ik je vragen om je term 'Vlaams' iets nader te definiëren (zie hoger). Zoals je de term nu gebruikt draagt dit enkel bij tot de babelonische spraakverwarring. Koppigheid wil ik nog als een goede deugd aanvaarden , een drang naar astrant simplicisme niet .



> The Brittanica has a good article about this topic, but I cannot find it online.


Wikipedia is niet mijn favoriete bron, maar ik vind hun artikel over Vlaams zeker niet slecht.


> als aanduiding voor het in Vlaanderen geschreven en gesproken Nederlands, zowel omvattende de Nederlandse standaardtaal als de niet-gestandaardiseerde dialecten. _Veel taalkundigen vermijden in deze context de term Vlaams en verkiezen de benaming Belgisch-Nederlands of Zuid-Nederlands._


Ik ben zeker geen taalkundige, maar dit citaat wijst wel degelijk op de verwarring die de term 'Vlaams' creëert.



> Think about 'Brussels', which is a translation of French 'Bruxelles' instead of the Flemish 'Brussel', which was originally Broekzele, without the slightest trace of an 's' in the end. I rest my case.


Vind je het nu zelf niet ongelooflijk ironisch dat de uitspraak van 'Bruxelles' /bryksel/ dichter bij het originele 'Vlaamse' 'Broekzele' ligt dan de huidige Nederlandse uitspraak van 'Brussel'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Vervolg van mijn reactie.


thoxiii said:


> When I take the side of a purist (most linguist are),


Wel, laten we duidelijk zijn: de meeste linguïsten zijn _absoluut geen puristen_. Taalkunde heeft amper of niets te maken met taalpurisme. 
Misschien is taalpurisme een interessant onderwerp voor o.a. socio-linguïsten, maar daar houdt het ongeveer op.

Het zou misschien te ver gaan om te zeggen dat de meeste puristen absoluut geen taalkundigen zijn en zelden of nooit weten waar het in de taalkunde om draait, maar je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.



thoxiii said:


> Avok is right, the Dutch do screw up and their Nederlands is becoming more and more horrible. Every clean, crisp sounding letter, they pollute - and I don't even know why they do it. Is it English influence?
> ...
> They definitely do, aargh, so ugly.


Wel, het kan je verbazen, maar taal verandert constant. Wat jij 'pollute[d]' en 'ugly' noemt, zullen de meeste taalkundingen beschouwen als een variant, een verandering, of wat dan ook. In ieder geval, zonder waardeoordelen.

In _Language Myths_ door Laurie Bauer en Peter Trudgill en _Preconceito lingüístico_ door Marcos Bagno, wordt jouw houding beschreven als 'neigend naar of bijna gelijk aan (taal)racisme'. Ik moet deze heren en dame (échte) taalkundigen gelijk geven. 
_U benne gewaarschuwd. Met andere woorden: dit soort waardeoordelen kunnen we hier best missen._

Veder wil ik nog even onderstrepen dat de standaardtaal in Nederland aan het veranderen is, blijkbaar onder invloed van de media, de stadsdialecten, het klimaat, het eten of wat dan ook. So what? 
Elke taal is constant aan het veranderen, dit is Taalkunde 101. En dit houdt in dat de taal zeer snel kan afwijken van de voorgeschreven grammaticale regeltjes die jij in je jeugd geleerd hebt. 
Wel, dan heb jij een probleem, niet?

Het model van één set grammaticale regels en alles wat daarvan afwijkt is fout, slecht, een teken van verloedering, lelijk, etc. is nog steeds enorm populair onder leken, maar het heeft echt wel afgedaan. Althans, onder taalkundigen.



> My point is: Vlaams is actually the standard pronunciation of Dutch*.


Dit vind ik wel zéér ideosyncratisch.


> So for learning decent Nederlands, you should come to Vlaanderen.


Er bestaat simpelweg geen 'decent Nederlands'.
Als je Standaard Nederlands wil leren zoals het in Vlaanderen gesproken wordt, dan ga je naar Vlaanderen. Wil je Standaard Nederlands leren zoals het in  Nederland gesproken wordt, dan ga je best naar Nederland.

Als je een van beide geleerd hebt, dan ga je waarschijnlijk problemen hebben om ook effectief te communiceren o.a. vanwege enerzijds de dialecten in Vlaanderen en anderzijds de stadsdialecten in Nederland, om maar twee voorbeeldjes te noemen. 
Maar in dit aspect verschilt 'het Nederlands' niet van het 'Engels' (Brits, Schots, Welsh *edit zie voetnoot*, Cockney, you name it) of eender welke andere taal.



> Vlaams (including Limburgs) sounds more friendly, is softer, more romantic (it underwent some positive influence from nearby France).


Dit is andermaal een reeks subjectieve, impertinente waardeoordelen.



> the Dutch pollute the language because they are more progressive and open. Their Nederlands is changing more quickly. Belgians are more conservative. Examples of this linguistic *rape*:


Zulke grove veralgemeningen kunnen we hier echt wel missen, hoor.

Groetjes,

Frank

*Voetnoot (edit)*: Ik bedoel uiteraard het Engels zoals het gesproken wordt in Wales, niet de Keltische taal Welsh.


----------



## HKK

Ik sluit mij volledig aan bij Frank. Verder zijn meningen over de "schoonheid" van bepaalde accenten en de "lelijkheid" van andere niet alleen irrelevant, maar ook mogelijk kwetsend, kleinzielig (als je je eigen accent ophemelt tegenover dat van iemand anders) en extra storend als ze als feiten worden gepresenteerd. 

- De Vlaamse uitspraak van de g is niet uniek. 
- Wie zegt dat we een positieve invloed van de Franse uitspraak hebben ondergaan?
- _So for learning decent Nederlands, you should come to Vlaanderen._ I do hope that was a joke.
-  _When I take the side of a purist (most linguist are)._ Bron??
- _Cheer up, all of us are deaf for our own mistakes. _Ja, zo blijkt.


----------



## Joannes

thoxiii said:


> Officially, Vlaams has been abolished as a language in Vlaanderen and replaced by Nederlands as the unique language spoken in both Vlaanderen and Nederland.


When did that happen?!



thoxiii said:


> As a true Belgian, with a proud history of disobedience, I continue to use Vlaams,


'Continue'? You may want to check out some sources on the terminology of our language(s) through history. As a true _Belgian_, I hate language politics, and I use 'Nederlands'.



thoxiii said:


> as it is de facto quite distinct from Nederlands.


I don't think Belgian Standard Dutch is very distinct from Netherlandic Standard Dutch. But as Frank stressed, it is very unclear what you mean by 'Vlaams'.



thoxiii said:


> As you have already understood, writing in English about Dutch is already a pain. Trying to solve the whole babylonical confusion by explaining our history to foreigners is fighting against the beerquay (=hopeless), David against Goliath. Think about 'Brussels', which is a translation of French 'Bruxelles' instead of the Flemish 'Brussel', which was originally Broekzele, without the slightest trace of an 's' in the end. I rest my case.


And you tried to prove what? That writing in English about Dutch is a pain? Maybe you _should_ rest your case.



thoxiii said:


> the Dutch do screw up
> [...] their Nederlands is becoming more and more horrible
> [...] they pollute
> [...]aargh, so ugly
> [...] linguistic rape


 I would be very offended if someone would say this of my mother tongue. And I am very sure you would be too! I honestly think you owe an apology here. Your judgements are based on nothing!



thoxiii said:


> Cheer up, Lopes, all of us are deaf for our own mistakes.


Let's not take variation for mistakes. I would be offended again. You condemn Northern Dutch pronunciation but as "all of us are deaf for our own mistakes", there's little to do about it, is there? I believe that to blame someone for something they don't really control themselves is repugnant.



thoxiii said:


> My point is: Vlaams is actually the standard pronunciation of Dutch*.


It's true that a _Belgian Standard Dutch_ pronunciation comes closer to the Standard Dutch as it started to be promoted in the sixties. It's true that the Belgian variant has remained more conservative with respect to that variety. _But_ language changes, standard languages do too. I agree that the Dutch shouldn't just assume that their Dutch is supposed to be the standard variety and the Belgians should comply regardless of whether our variant was more conservative or progressive. Netherlandic Standard Dutch is _as standard as_ the Belgian variant, and that's a bilateral truth.



thoxiii said:


> So for learning decent Nederlands, you should come to Vlaanderen. Vlaams (including Limburgs) sounds more friendly, is softer, more romantic


Independent of context, Belgian Dutch is in no way more 'decent', nor 'friendly', nor 'romantic' than Netherlandic Dutch.

(Your including Limburgs makes me wonder about your definition of 'Vlaams' again. Actually, I even wonder what you definition of Limburgs would be. )



thoxiii said:


> When I take the side of a purist (most linguist are),


No, they (?) are not.



thoxiii said:


> oh that sweet sounding Flemish soft g, this sound doesn't exist in any other language.


Yes, it does.


----------



## Joannes

Frank06 said:


> Vind je het nu zelf niet ongelooflijk ironisch dat de uitspraak van 'Bruxelles' /bryksel/ dichter bij het originele 'Vlaamse' 'Broekzele' ligt dan de huidige Nederlandse uitspraak van 'Brussel'.


Toch even off-topic stellen dat de Brusselaars /bry'sεl/ zeggen. /bryk'sεl/ komt ook voor, maar eerder bij mensen die de naam gewoon orthografisch uitspreken. (Zo zeggen de Brusselaars misschien ook /ok'sε:R/, terwijl ze in Auxerre /o'sε:R/ zeggen. )

zie http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=24671


----------



## Lugubert

This discussion reminds me of when I heard our one (1) Swedish professor of the Dutch language saying, "If I ever hear a person referring to the Dutch language as 'holländska', not 'nederländska', I will never award a passing mark in my subject to him/her".

Our "holländska" literally refers to the two small provinces of Zuid-Holland and Noord-Holland only. That's very similar to using "Flemish" for which, I think, should be used for only some coastal Belgian dialects of Dutch. Moreover, we're getting dangerously close to politics when applying "Vlaams" to languages/dialects.

It should in this context be mentioned that sometimes, the label "Walloon(s)" is used to mean French spoken in Belgium. Big mistake! The language "li walon" is to my eyes and ears very distinct from French French. Try Wiki. I don't understand too much despite my rather sufficent handling of conventional French, but love its use of the otherwise uniquely Scandinavian letter å.

So far in the thread, I think noone has mentioned that the official "Nederlandse Taalunie" ('the Dutch language Union') refers to Dutch as spoken in the Netherlands and in northern Belgium as being one and the same language, with some dialectal variations. You will find minor vocabulary differences between the North and the South, like onions (North: uien, South: ajuinen) but I'd welcome proof of one (1) difference in grammar or otherwise structure - if there are any.


----------



## Joannes

Lugubert said:


> I'd welcome proof of one (1) difference in grammar or otherwise structure - if there are any.


There are quite some grammatical differences (rather tendencies, though) between Netherlandic Standard Dutch and Belgian Standard Dutch, but they are rather ill described. The author of the Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst (ANS), Walter Haeseryn, wrote an article titled _Grammaticale verschillen tussen het Nederlands in België en het Nederlands in Nederland: een poging tot inventarisatie_, which was a rare attempt to offer a (wannabe exhaustive) view on things. (Check your PM. )


----------

